# Puppy & Beginners Dog Training Classes



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You will be taught gentle, fair, effective, play & reward based training methods so your dog will be well behaved in public and you gain a dog you can be proud to take anywhere. You will also learn all aspects of responsible dog ownership.

Exercises include, but are not limited to, Sit, Leave, Watch me, Settle (Down/Stay), handling & grooming, loose lead walking, not jumping up, coming when called, manners at entrances/exits.

When you've completed the course you and your dog will be presented with a Certificate of Achievement.

Classes are held at our Kelvedon Hatch training centre  a private training field with an indoor hall for bad weather.

*8 week course  Spring term starts week beginning 13th January for Sunday classes, 16th Jan for Wednesday classes*. Both sessions start at 10.30am

Each course includes an induction morning without the dogs where you will learn more about the course, information on your dog's breed, responsible dog ownership, and what you will need to bring for each training session.

Please contact [email protected] or 07726 265848 for a registration form to book your place  places secured on payment of the fees.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Just had a testimonial come in. 



> Ludwig is now off lead most of the time and following our every instruction. He ignores people except when they want to meet him, he leaves other dogs unless we or the owner says he can meet them and no longer barks at them, even if they bark at him! He's an absolute pleasure to walk with and other owners have commented on how well behaved he is.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

> In a small group, Linda devotes as much time as she can to each dog. Training is differentiated to suit both the dog and the owner. Handouts reinforce ideas that have been tried and discussed during training with homework to develop training further so that activities arent repeated unless needed.
> 
> Although we considered ourselves to be training our dog well, Linda showed us that there is always more to learn and alternative ways of doing things.


And another.  We still have a few spaces left.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Graduation day! Two of our dogs couldn't make it, such a shame.  Next course starts on 23rd March.

Boredom Busters - Training Classes


----------

